# backup camera - strange question



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

eegad said:


> Have had my 2017 LS for 2 months. This past week I've had the odd feeling that the image shown with the rear backup camera has gotten smaller. I could swear that on the top of the image I could just see a sliver of the trunk edge, and on the bottom there was just also a sliver of the bumper area. Recently, about 1" of the bottom of the image is just the bumper/license plate. My first assumption was that the camera was somehow loose and got "pushed in" a little bit somehow. But I've held on to it and tried to pull/push/wiggle it and it's in there solid. Next thought was perhaps there's some sort of adjustment in the settings to somewhat expand/contract the image shown, but I wasn't able to find anything like that. So now I'm thinking maybe I'm just nuts. Anyway, was wondering if anyone else has experienced anything like this as well.


I see the bumper and plate like you discribed in mine, always have. i'm not saying your nuts but....:sarcasm:


----------

